# TTS real life MPG from new



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

Similar threads have been started like this but the response is totally varied and none I've read has mentioned about it improving from new.

Had a TTS 3 weeks now, S Tronic box, the half a tank it came with returned 19mpg. Next tank 22 and the last tank 24 so it's slowly improving but I'm up to nearly 600 miles now and to be honest I was expecting a lot more. Official figures state 40.2! I was never expecting (it is the same company as the emission fudge masters... VW after all) this but I was expecting mid 30's without trying too hard.

It's in comfort as I have been working pretty much flat out since it arrived and haven't had chance to play around with it much, I've been taking it easy running it in.

What's everyone else get and did you notice a big improvement as you put more miles on the car?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Hi,

Personally I never understand why people get such low figures unless it's down to town/suburban driving as I've found with my Mk2 and Mk3 is that's when it drinks the juice, far more so than a 2.0 tfsi.

I've had my TTS for a year now, done 6000 miles and the long term average is 34. Like you, I ran the car in as per book but since then have enjoyed its performance. Most of the trips I do are 30-60 miles duration with little hold ups and little suburban work so maybe that's it? I don't think it's ever dropped below 31mpg but then never gone above 35mpg however careful you are.

Rapid acceleration kills the figures. You can drive at motorway speeds but attain them gradually if you want to save fuel. Blasting up to 70 (or more) soon drops them. Ok you didn't by a TTS to pussy foot around but there's no point in taking off like a bullet to slam the brakes on a few yards later

I've also tried all the modes which don't differ much other than you'd expect. You can creep them up using the Eco mode but I find it harder to maintain a constant speed and the steering seems a little vague. I tend to use Auto mainly then flick into S when the need arises or Individual.


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

After 2000 miles it has steadily improved from 28ish to a long term of 31, after using Shell nitro it has improved again. My regular trip to work averages 34.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Very much depends on the kind of driving you do.

My commute to work is very stop start, 20/30/50mph sections and I'm lucky if I crack 25mpg in a week. On the motorway at a steady cruise it seems to do mid 30s just fine.


----------



## Phoenixred (Sep 2, 2016)

I get 32 mpg out of mine (average mpg since purchase) and I have 20inch wheels and a sports exhaust. Very happy with that figure and I have never driven around in comfort mode.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

700 miles on mine, stronic box and mostly town driving,in individual with everything set to auto except exhaust which is dynamic, I'm not seeing more than 26mpg so far, mixed driving but mainly 40mph with some quick sprints off junctions and traffic lights,not to fussed but hope it improves a little.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

After 9,000 miles long term average is 27.2 MPG. Very mixed driving, from short city journeys which return high teens, to longer motorway journeys which return low to mid 30s. I only noticed modest improvements as I put more miles on.

It's very difficult to compare MPG, even for the same car, as driving styles, conditions and journey types vary so much. As a general rule I expect to get somewhere near the quoted urban figure as a long term average, so I'm doing a little worse than expected, but not really too bothered.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

I personally didn't buy the TTS to worry about MPG and just smash my foot down whenever I drive it



Migzy


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

You hooligan


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Approaching 2 years old in June having covered nearly 5500 miles and the computer is reporting 28mpg


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> Approaching 2 years old in June having covered nearly 5500 miles and the computer is reporting 28mpg


As per Toshiba`s quote had mine since late June 2015 covered 8350 miles and getting an average of 28/29mpg this is with 20" wheels.


----------



## ttsvern17 (Oct 4, 2016)

750 miles covered since delivery and average is 29.5 overall. On a steady motorway cruise it seems to be happy in low to mid 30s so pretty much as expected. Certainly seems to be improving as the engine loosens up a bit.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

9250 miles; averaging about 31.

Very few long runs & when they are, they are m'way & a tiny bit above 70 (cough, cough).

Similar usage on a chipped Mk2 2.0 TFSI 211 only got to 35/37, so about what I expected.

Very,very occasionally worry about mpg, but 98% of the time, I'm very much enjoying throwing my retirement fund down the road behind me!!


----------



## Neil M (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi,

Not even looked at MPG. No point worrying about it with a TTS

Cheers

N


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

My TTS has averaged just over 31mpg in 17,000 miles since I took delivery in April last year.

My daily commute is 28 ish miles there, same back. Mixture of B roads, dual carriage way and a couple of 30 limits. Not much stop start, the occasional over take and a bit of a thrash on the dual carriageway... my MPG varies from 31 to 37 doing that run each day.

Best MPG has seen me get 41, on a 60 mile run out to the coast one afternoon. I can regularly get 35 to 38 if I don't lean on the throttle or brakes too much. Even a long run on the motorways, where I tend to be passing everyone - I still pull an easy 34 to 35.

The only time it drops below 30 is when I'm driving it hard. Even then, mid 20's is usually as bad as it gets.

People saying you shouldn't buy a TTS if fuel consumption matters? Codswallop. I do nigh on 20k a year and it matters to me, as my TTS is my daily driver. I want performance and reasonable economy, the mk3 TTS delivers both. Unlike my mk2, which was a ball ache to get anything much better than 29 or around 33 on a good day. I don't think I ever got above 35 with that car.

Oh, using Efficiency setting? Nope - I find it uses MORE fuel in that setting. Mine's set to Individual: Engine - auto Susp. Control comfort Steering - dynamic Quattro - auto and Engine sound - dynamic.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Worrying and looking are not the same.
I always look at the R8s MPG - if its over 15, i go back out in it again and try harder until it's below 15.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

KevC said:


> Very much depends on the kind of driving you do.
> 
> My commute to work is very stop start, 20/30/50mph sections and I'm lucky if I crack 25mpg in a week. On the motorway at a steady cruise it seems to do mid 30s just fine.


Ditto, I can't crack 25 in my urban environment unless I drive around the Island at a steady 35mph in light traffic when I can get mid 30s!


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

6000 miles now and long term average is 31.7mpg. I've never reached 40mpg, on a 100 mile trip M40/A34/M4 I generally get about 33ish if I keep to legal limits, over 80mph and it will drop below 30. I do find that warmer/dryer weather gives better mpg. This is on shell nitro 98 since new.


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm not worrying, I'm more wondering how they get away with publishing a figure of 40.2 combined. My commute is 22 mile each way A road and motorway.

I had a mk2 TTS before this too and got around 28-30mpg whatever I did. I just expected this new one to be mid 30s. Maybe I just don't know how to drive it yet.

Anyway I've had time to fiddle and I'm on individual with most on dynamic now. Wel see what the next tank brings! Also having a problem with a tire pressure warning which I keep wiping but keeps coming back and sounds like there is a bee stuck in my dashboard at the mo too. I'll have more time this weekend to play around more.

One question I have, if I put it in dynamic and get the 'S' instead of the 'D' before the gear it's in on the readout, the revs go up etc, then stop the car, turn it off turn it back on, even though it still says it's in dynamic the S is replaced by the normal D and the revs don't stay high. Does it knock it out of dynamic turning the engine off and on?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

steamcake said:


> I'm not worrying, I'm more wondering how they get away with publishing a figure of 40.2 combined. My commute is 22 mile each way A road and motorway.
> 
> I had a mk2 TTS before this too and got around 28-30mpg whatever I did. I just expected this new one to be mid 30s. Maybe I just don't know how to drive it yet.
> 
> ...


The "bee" is the sound actuator. Fake engine noise is one thing, but it actually rattles, or causes sometyhing nearby to rattle.
Try driving in individual mode (if you have the option), and setting all to sport except engine noise, the rattle will be gone. At least it is for me...
Dealer can have a look at it when I have to bring the car in!

I believe it is normal for the car to revert to D when you start it up. Perhaps the engineers thought it a bad idea to rev it cold?


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

Its a purposeful bee noise? Its driving me insane. Shouldn't really have to fake noises in something like a TTS should ya!

It goes away in other driving modes, except for around 3-3,500rpm when it comes back for a second.

So does it then revert back to S again when its warmed up?


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

steamcake said:


> Its a purposeful bee noise? Its driving me insane. Shouldn't really have to fake noises in something like a TTS should ya!
> 
> It goes away in other driving modes, except for around 3-3,500rpm when it comes back for a second.
> 
> So does it then revert back to S again when its warmed up?


As far as I know it doesn't revert back, no. Have to do it manually.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

steamcake said:


> I'm not worrying, I'm more wondering how they get away with publishing a figure of 40.2 combined. My commute is 22 mile each way A road and motorway.
> 
> I had a mk2 TTS before this too and got around 28-30mpg whatever I did. I just expected this new one to be mid 30s. Maybe I just don't know how to drive it yet.


The mk3 TTS is much better than the mk2 on fuel. I found the same as you with the mk2, i.e. around 30mpg on a good day and it was very hard to get past 34. In fact, my mk2 RS had better mpg than my TTS. Mk3 TTS? Way better, with 31-33 about the average and 37/38 easily doable on the right sort of journeys. Of course, drive it hard with everything turned up and it will drop to mid 20's or of course, dither through stop-start low speed traffic and it falls away. Also, with the mk3, my mpg got better after a few months ownership, at around the 7k mark I suppose. As to the 40.2 combined, drive it like a Nun and that's what you'll get... here's the proof from my dash last year when I was basically caught with a lot of slow moving traffic all heading the same way to the coast on a bank holiday and I couldn't be bothered to overtake anyone just to get a couple of cars in front...


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Mark Pred said:


> steamcake said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not worrying, I'm more wondering how they get away with publishing a figure of 40.2 combined. My commute is 22 mile each way A road and motorway.
> ...


I have had a similar reading once but have never been able to replicate it :x


----------



## robes (Jul 6, 2016)

Fist 1000 miles (s-tronic) and averaged 32 mpg on the computer (using shell v-power nitro). I did see 40 the other day until I hit the motorway - wish it had a 7th gear...


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

About 33mpg after 14k miles. About 10% more than the mk2

Mixture of busy motorways and back roads. Gets high 30s if you stick to motorway limits.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Gren said:


> About 33mpg after 14k miles. About 10% more than the mk2
> 
> Mixture of busy motorways and back roads. Gets high 30s if you stick to motorway limits.


I'd say you're bang on with all that, especially when comparing to the mk2 TTS. Your figures are almost identical to my current TTS, now at 18k miles/11 months ownership.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

Sets off to work...
Hits traffic. stop... wait... and wait... and wait...
Move 200 meters... and wait. and wait...
Rant at how the the M60 is taking friggin years to make in smart motorway!
Now I'm late.. grrr!
Pulls off motorway
Satnav on for short cuts and traffic avoidance.
Radio 2 off.
Sport mode on.
Floor it, overtake when possible
Rant at people doing 24mph; buses; trucks and those people who take 2 seconds to set off at lights.
And play beat the Satnav and get to work before it says I will.
Arrive at work with low MPG and high BP.


----------



## robes (Jul 6, 2016)

I tried really hard today and managed this:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I know it's regarding the TTS, but for comparison I recently got a TTRS and on my daily commute of only 4-5 miles (so car barely warmed up by the time I get to work), I usually see 21-25mpg depending on how much stop-start traffic and if I can make it into 3rd gear anywhere :lol:

On slightly longer journeys (about 15 miles) I get 28-30 but that's still with some heavy right-footedness.

I've done only one longish journey of 60 miles since owning the car and with passenger and mostly 40-60mph traffic and not much overtaking I had 38mpg.

Very much on par with my mk2 RS and definitely a lot better than my mk2 TTS


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Dynamic mode perma on then PP?

I guess the 2.5 engine and extra gear means less the engine is being worked less when your not caning it around


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

No doubt a 7th gear helps, although I don't know how its ratio compares.

Given the exact same conditions and driving style, how does comfort and dynamic modes affect things?


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

On the TTS at least in dynamic it holds the lower gears where as in comfort it goes up the box quite quickly. Sometimes I use the paddle to shift up in dynamic but it always drops back down again until some clear roads appear


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I haven't seen any different behaviour like that in the TTRS. The only thing that affects shift-points is sport mode of the gearbox, like you would expect. With gearbox in D and driving on a light throttle it will change up through the box and be in 7th gear at ~35mph in both Comfort and Dynamic.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Ah ok, when I switch it into Dynamic the box goes into S so that explains it.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

TerryCTR said:


> Ah ok, when I switch it into Dynamic the box goes into S so that explains it.


Lol yes it does indeed, unless you're already in M :wink:


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Manual....I've got my pipe out and slippers on these days so enjoy the auto


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

To update this from my initial post, I've done 3k ish now and it's hard to get under 30mpg even trying to! So massive improvements in the first few thousand miles. I did 1400 miles to Amsterdam and back a few weeks ago and it returned 38mpg without me trying so much closer to what they quote it will do!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

After reading these mpg's I thought OK I will will switch out from Dynamic and try Crawl Around mode,2mpg a mile difference, 25 down to 23 draw your own conclusions whilst I zoom on by with a big grin.


----------



## basher (Sep 9, 2015)

I've never figured out how anyone gets anywhere near 40mpg in a TTS. :? 
My best has always been 36ish on gentle motorway drives @ 70-80mph.

After 11K miles my long term average was 26mpg. 
Mainly due to stop-start daily commute, then the occasional bit of heavy right foot when the opportunity arises.

Just been on a week's holiday in Norfolk. 
Done 1K miles, averaging high 30s for pretty much the whole week.

But on 1 particular day I hit 44.6mpg. :mrgreen: 
And I must have averaged over 40 for the duration of the 20 mile journey on gently winding A roads doing a steady 50-55mph.

I have drive select set to "individual" with everything dynamic except gearbox (auto).


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Neil M said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not even looked at MPG. No point worrying about it with a TTS
> 
> ...


Typical daft comment you see from some I suppose :roll: It does matter if like me it is your daily driver... I have covered just over 27,000 miles in mine now (since taking delivery in April 2016) ... long term showing 34.2mpg and best achieved now at 44.2mpg. Most journeys, between 32mpg and 36 mpg. I hardly drive slowly either. All done in Individual - I never use any of the other modes and keep the gearbox in auto. I select S when I want to quicken things up.


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

3k miles since new. 28mpg average, a Manual !!!! A lot of short journeys.
I was not expecting much more.


----------



## dredsTT (Feb 16, 2011)

2800 miles from new and 24.6mpg. I only live 10 miles from work and engine temperature only gets above 90C for the last couple of miles, so not much heavy foot work. It was what I was expecting but my previous 981 Cayman GTS gave me 26mpg doing the same journey.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

basher said:


> I've never figured out how anyone gets anywhere near 40mpg in a TTS. :?




From a leisurely drive from Oxford to N Wales last night although you do have to drive like a nun. I was up to 42.8 at one point but a cross country blat for the final 30 miles put paid to that!!

I tried Efficiency mode on the motorway and it actually worked quite nicely. You drive a bit differently though looking at opportunities to coast on downhill runs. I normally average around 25mpg on the work work and 33-36 on the M-way.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Mine (TT 2.0 DSG quattro) was doing 25-30 when new.
Now it has around 9k on the clock and mpgs improved up to 35-38 for the same kind of trips.
I mainly do medium trips with town/motorway combined.


----------

